# Preggers Shrimpies



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I've got a bunch of amanos in my 65g (with some rainbows, plecs & cardinal tetras). 3 of the girls have been carrying eggs, _a lot of eggs_, for awhile now. Since I'm not going to create a salt water environment in my tank for the eggs to hatch in (not happening), and I'm not going to try and catch them and put them in a breeding tank (too much of a pain in the a$$) - how long are these girls going to be carrying?
What's going to happen? Are they just going to eat them?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The eggs will hatch and becomes food for your tetras. The amanos shrimp will get preggie again next month and they repeat over and over again.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I didn't think Amano Shrimp eggs would be able to hatch outside of saltwater?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

No, they do hatch in fresh water.
In nature, the adult lives in fresh water. When the eggs hatched, they get washed down stream into a more brackish/saltwater environment. From there, they eat and grow until the morph into miniature amanos shrimps. Then the slowly swim back up stream into fresh water again.
So once the eggs hatched, they actually have a few days of live before they die.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

So... what's taking them so long??
Seriously, some of these girls have been holding onto eggs since ... I dunno.. April?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, what happens is usually that the Amano shrimp are not particualrly... how do you say... 'eager' to have relations in most freshwater tanks IME. Once in awhile you will see fertilized eggs (orange color) being carried but usually they are not (greenish color). Usually in this case, a healthy well fed female will continuously produce eggs and when overstocked if you will, she will bend her abdomen under her and pick out eggs with her pincers and eat them. Sometimes all of them.

In the case of fertilised eggs they will usually hatch but as mentioned the young die almost immediately in freshwater.


----------

